# Qualifications



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi there!

New to this but would like some advice!

I'm looking to move to Southern Spain over the next year or so.
I have a little girl who is 6, my boyfriend is a qualified Personal Trainer and soon to be Sports Massage Therapist, and I'm a qualified Dental Practice Manager and Nurse with a soon to be qualification in Orthodontics.

I have been told that we may need our qualifications changed so that they for in with the Spanish equivalent? Something called homologation and it can take a long period of time?
Obviously we won't be moving until some time but if anyone can help? Also we will be learning more Spanish within this time too.
And also if anyone can advise on which area would be best suited for a young family with out job prospects and my little girls education would be an enormous help 
Thankyou!! 
Leah


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LeahMarie87 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> New to this but would like some advice!
> 
> ...


There is such high unemployment in Spain, I wouldnt like to even hazzard a guess at the best area for employment. Lots of Spanish have relocated to the UK for work....

Maybe some of the others on here may have some ideas???

Jo xxx


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank Jo

Yeah we understand that, that's why it's going to take us some time to plan everything and hopefully have some luck within the next year or so!
Damed if you do, damed if you don't but we are pretty confident and determined we will get there


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LeahMarie87 said:


> Thank Jo
> 
> Yeah we understand that, that's why it's going to take us some time to plan everything and hopefully have some luck within the next year or so!
> Damed if you do, damed if you don't but we are pretty confident and determined we will get there


Well the best thing to do is to try to get a job before you go there, to enable you to access healthcare and become residents, you will need an employment contract. So maybe some internet searches, some visits and see what turns up - I'm at work and cant do links, but google the local newspaper, "The Sur in English" has a situations vacant page that may help?????

Jo xxx


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

That's brilliant thanks Jo 

Yeah in a ideal world we really want to get a job tree before we go, too much of a risk for us!!
We have a lot of research to do!
It's just getting everything together and doing the best way we can to make it a success!
Thank you!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Another problem might be the fact that you're not married. 

If one of you happens to find a job, the other will still have to prove income and health cover INDEPENDENTLY as they will not be covered by their partner.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep all of this we really need to look into and seek the ins and outs of everything and how it works in Spain.
It won't be for another good year or so, so fingers crossed in that time we can both source a job!
I know they are scarce but hopefully we will gain some luck plus we hope I venture there a few times throughout the year to get to know certain places and business


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Leah,
on your initial question on getting your qualifications recognised: Here's a website that explains the process: europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/work-abroad/recognition-of-professional-qualifications/. It also includes a link to a database of regulated professions per country. 
Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are links to official dentistry bodies in Spain. If you look at where it says contactos you'll find an email address. They might be able to tell you more about the employment situation in your field. If you can't write in Spanish, try English - many dentists have studied partly in English so you might be lucky - or get your mail translated. It could potentially be the best way of getting information.
Colegio Oficial de OdontÃ³logos y EstomatÃ³logos de la I regiÃ³n | COEM

CGCOE | Consejo General de Colegios de Odontólogos y Estomatólogos de España

This is a European organisation for dental hygienists
EARDH European Association of Registered Dental Hygienists

I have to say though that with your professions it's going to be difficult to get decent, full time salaries


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much or your help, I will look into this 
I know it will probably be difficult and pot luck really, hopefully something will arise over the next year or so who knows!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, you can but try!

But please don't think that research, determination and willingness to work hard will help you find employment. We've had posts from people who say that all you need is the willingness to work hard and you will succeed....as if the over six million unemployed here were all lazy and lacking initiative, which of course they're not. And they're all in the queue ahead of you!

If there will be three of you coming over, before you can register for your NIE you will have to prove a regular income of approximately 600 euros a month per person, including children, is being paid into your Spanish bank account. So you will need to find contracted work paying at least 1800 a month. I'm not sure but I think that you also have to have 6000 euros minimum in your bank account - Xavia or someone will know. 
On top of that you'll need private health insurance. UK Child Benefit is not payable in Spain and until you have paid into the system there are no benefits here. I don't think there is such a thing as Working Family Tax Credit even.
Spain today isn't the Spain it was even six years ago when we came here. To settle comfortably here you really need to be a fluent Spanish-speaking professional with contracted employment, have a UK business you can run from Spain or be retired with a good income.
If you don't fit into any of these categories, Spain is really for holidays for the foreseeable future.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not saying that determination and willingness will get us there and make it work at all, and yes there maybe people who are over there who have been unlucky in finding work as there isn't any currently....we are all different and specialise in different areas of work.

As iv said this maybe a lengthy process and maybe it may not be Southern Spain we end up moving too.

I have friends over there currently and then have enlightened me on the whole process with regards to what you have mentioned, and I can look into all the finer details also.
Iam also in contact with a couple if dental practices who have given me great advice too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LeahMarie87 said:


> I'm not saying that determination and willingness will get us there and make it work at all, and yes there maybe people who are over there who have been unlucky in finding work as there isn't any currently....we are all different and specialise in different areas of work


Current unemployment in Spain is at 24% nationally, on the CdS around 33%, I was told today that unemployment in the town of Estepona is now at 40%. As the season comes to an end the unemployment figures rise.

So it's sadly not a case of 'maybe' or people being 'unlucky'.....and unemployment is affecting all sectors from professionals to those with no qualifications. As I said, there may be opportunities in bigger cities such as Madrid or Barcelona but unemployment in Spain sadly isn't a temporary phenomenum. It's structural and looks set to continue for a few more years. Some economists think Spain will never go back to the so-called good times of the boom years of the late 1990s and early 2000s.

As someone said earlier, the trend now is for Spaniards, especially the under thirties, to leave Spain in search of work, the UK and Germany being favourite destinations. I've just read that Spain has the highest number of NEETS in the EU.

As you say, you are already have at least a rough idea of the situation but in order to find out what it's like on the ground there is no substitute for a fact-finding visit. 
I'd personally not waste my time looking for secure work in the Marbella area but there are plenty of other equally nice places to start your fact-finding.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I know a Madrid dentist and she says that business is dire. All dentistry in Spain is private and people don't have the disposable income they used to, unless the work is vital.

The family opposite me are about to wave their son off as he goes to Leeds to seek work. He's a Spanish dentist who qualified last year and is married to an Australian, thus speaking great English. I imagine he would think it rather odd that anyone would contemplate coming here to look for work nowadays. Sad, but this is Spain these days.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

I hope he gets a job when he comes over here!

I work in a pretty deprived area that's a private practice an that's all we work on really. I personally wouldn't work for the NHS.

It's pretty dire in a lot if places, perhaps we will re think the re location by the sounds!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I know a Madrid dentist and she says that business is dire. All dentistry in Spain is private and people don't have the disposable income they used to, unless the work is vital.
> 
> The family opposite me are about to wave their son off as he goes to Leeds to seek work. He's a Spanish dentist who qualified last year and is married to an Australian, thus speaking great English. I imagine he would think it rather odd that anyone would contemplate coming here to look for work nowadays. Sad, but this is Spain these days.


& what's more you can get a tooth pulled for free at the centro de salud


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

On a "peace of mind" and a financial level, the UK is a much better bet. You understand the language, the way bureaucracy works, there are various welfare safety nets, family tax credits, child allowance, housing.... So I think moving to a country that has none of that at all and high unemployment is extremely risky - even if you do get a job and a contract, for how long??? And if you're not married, to gain healthcare cover for yourself, you do need to be paying into the Spanish system. 

Those are the negatives, and the stress of all of that and if you are lucky enough to find employment, means you then have little time to enjoy living in Spain, you will presumably have childcare to worry about. In the end, it wont be any different to living in the UK, apart from hot summers and cold and wet winters

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> On a "peace of mind" and a financial level, the UK is a much better bet. You understand the language, the way bureaucracy works, there are various welfare safety nets, family tax credits, child allowance, housing.... So I think moving to a country that has none of that at all and high unemployment is extremely risky - even if you do get a job and a contract, for how long??? And if you're not married, to gain healthcare cover for yourself, you do need to be paying into the Spanish system.
> 
> Those are the negatives, and the stress of all of that and if you are lucky enough to find employment, means you then have little time to enjoy living in Spain, you will presumably have childcare to worry about. In the end, it wont be any different to living in the UK, apart from hot summers and cold and wet winters
> 
> Jo xxx


When people in the UK envy our summers, they might have a slightly different view if they had experienced over six weeks of temperatures in the high 30Cs with no rain since...I can't remember...April?

We're seriously thinking of spending a large part of next summer, maybe August, somewhere cooler and would welcome suggestions as to a suitable place. 
Now we have the two dogs, a long journey is out of the question since, whereas Azor is well-behaved, quiet and used to hotels, Xena isn't and barks at strange noises. So we're thinking of a maximum four or five hour journey, taking Estepona as our starting point.
First thoughts are of the Sierra Nevada, fairly high, where temperatures peak at around 25C. We'd be looking to rent a detached cottage, price immaterial (but not silly money) where our dogs would be accepted.
So any pointers will be warmly welcomed.

A friend suggested going further south west, Coruna direction...


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Coruña's north west, about as far away from you as possible while staying within Spain. The _Vuelta_ is up there at the moment and seeing the landscape always make me long to live there, but it's a bit out of the way!

Why not look for a house swap? I'm sure plenty of people would love to spend time in your neck of the woods.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> When people in the UK envy our summers, they might have a slightly different view if they had experienced over six weeks of temperatures in the high 30Cs with no rain since...I can't remember...April?
> 
> We're seriously thinking of spending a large part of next summer, maybe August, somewhere cooler and would welcome suggestions as to a suitable place.
> Now we have the two dogs, a long journey is out of the question since, whereas Azor is well-behaved, quiet and used to hotels, Xena isn't and barks at strange noises. So we're thinking of a maximum four or five hour journey, taking Estepona as our starting point.
> ...


A couple of years ago we rented a lovely 2BR 'cottage' a bit to the south of Santiago de Compostela and we were able to take our dog. We made a couple of stops on the way at hotels that took dogs. One in Ávila (beautiful city well worth a visit or even to stay for a couple of days en-route, the other a motel (also dog friendly) just off the A52, although from Ávila it could be done in one jump. There were lovely walks near the cottage itself has the owners accommodation above and behind and there is a small enclosed garden where the dogs can be free. Nearby you can get to the Rías Bahas with beautiful fjord-like inlets from the Atlantic. Understanding Gallego isn't difficult being a mix of Portuguese and Spanish. There are a lot of things to see such as the Castro de Santa Tecla. It is also wine country and they have some really delicious grapes.


----------

